# Emitter swap on Emisar D1s gone wrong, stuck at dead end. Pls help



## jakehinds (Jan 7, 2018)

Hey guys, so something is wrong with my D1s and its driving me insane. I tried doing an emitter swap, same led just warmer tint. Did everything, installed the pcb back in, and when I screwed the head on, it turned on and was stuck on high. I was told it was a negative short, and when I ripped the driver out, there was some brown/black around the negative lead which makes sense. Last night, if I screwed the 'bezel' down 100% tightened, no more no less, it wouldn't kick on until I loosened it a few turns. Also, last night I could get it to ramp up/down, but it still wouldn't turn off. Playing with it this morning and looks to be stuck on high and won't ramp. I checked to see if the reflector was causing a short, but that is not the case

Here's where I'm stuck. I took my D1 driver and installed it into my D1s. When I screw the head all the way on, it turns on low, switch will not turn it off whatsoever. Again, the switch does not control power, screwing the head onto the body turns it on. Put in my mcpcb from my D1 thinking I screwed up reflowing on the D1s pcb, and still nothing. I heard a small zap when I tried turning it to turbo last night, which im assuming was a small short, but the driver seems to be working still... If its not the pcb/driver, what the f*** could it be? I thought maybe the reflector was shorting on the pcb leads, but even with the reflector pulled out, it still is stuck in the on position. My parents just got me it for xmas, used it once and im about to toss it in the trash and just buy a new one. <font color="#1d2129"><span style="font-size: 14px;">


----------



## somnambulated (Oct 29, 2018)

Check:
The length of the leads. Is there any exposed wire touching the edge of the PCB? 

Is the solder on the PCB bridging anywhere outside the pads?


----------



## thslw8jg (Oct 29, 2018)

Did you reflow the new LED onto the MCPCB yourself?? There may be excess solder under the LED causing a short.
Did the MCPCB retaining screws have small washers to prevent metal to metal contact between the screws and MCPCB?


----------

